# Zephyr Night Run with new lights



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

We finally had a nice enough evening I could run the Z at night to see how the new lights/interior of the observation car looked. Need a bit more light in the center car, will do that IF I ever do an interior for it.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

Looks great! 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice, Jerry... Like the Mars at the head end and the red blinking EOT.... Looks great.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Very nice Jerry.. Like the nite video... Oh I think I could see Calif over the hoz. on the begainning of the video. laf.







*


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Great job Jerry! Are they L.E.Ds in your Zephyr now? Chris France was talking to me about how good L.E.Ds look, I may have to think about doing that with my locos ^^ Looking forward to more great stuff. 

-Will


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

All LED's that I got from David Bodnar. Only .50 cents each for 3mm, buck for the large ones I put in the ceiling of the cars. I also got the bridge rectifier, so they work in both directions. He throws in the proper size resistors for the LED's. Good guy to deal with, I think.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

This has probably been addressed in some other thread, but that MARS light... is that a single LED being flashed, a series of LEDs being lit in sequence, or is that a physical lamp being moved by (servo) motors to shine in different directions in sequence???? 

Whatever... it is VERY effective!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, It's a blinking red LED, with another red one soldered to it, it does not seem to show up to well though. Good enuf for me though!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The FRONT light??????


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The Zephyr is looking great, Jerry.

JimC.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry! The front light is a MARS light from Richmond controls.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

(fibbledy, fibbledy, fibbledy...) 

Lemme try this again... 

That HEADlight on the FRONT of yer train... the one that appears to be a MARS light... the one that is either flashing or possibly actually pivoting in the mounting on the FRONT of yer train... 

Is it a single LED that is just flashing at a rate that is making me think it is a physically pivoting headlight, 

or is it multiple LEDS mounted in some pattern and then each is individually being flashed in sequence to simulate and make me think I am seeing a physically pivoting headlight, 

or is it actually a single light (LED or otherwise) that is actually physically pivoting in its mounting so that I am actually seeing what I think I am seeing in the way of a horizontal figure 8 scan? 

I looked at the Richmond Controls web site and I find lots of "Z" and "N" scale stuff... did you somehow adapt one of there tiny lights to your "G"-scale (pardon the generality) train?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a Mars light Richmond controls made for me. On their web site, look in the left hand column, click on Special Effects. It is two 3mm led's that go on and off, there is a small circuit board. Works just in the forward direction, costs extra to go both ways. Not sure they are listed, he will make you stuff but it takes awhile.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Terrific job, Jerry. The lights add a *TON *of atmosphere! You get a







!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice effects Jerry. Would the Mars light works much like the Aristos in the E-8? Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd say it's better RJ. Looks pretty cool.


----------

